# Problem mit Wine



## DarkRaver (14. März 2009)

Hallöchen!
Ich habe nun beim nutzen von Wine ein Problem.
Hier die cmd + der log aus Putty:


```
USER:/home# wine hldsupdatetool.exe
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!
Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!
```

Wisst ihr weiter?
Hab schon eine stunde gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden!

MFG
DarkRaver


----------



## froddie (14. März 2009)

Hallo,

X11 gehört zum xserver. Der xserver ist für die grafische Oberfläche bei Linux zuständig.
Hast du eine grafische Oberfläche auf dem Server installiert?


----------



## DarkRaver (14. März 2009)

ich habe gar keine grafische Oberfläche, da dies ein Root-Server ist.
Dieser ist bei Strato gemietet.
ich brauche Wine nur für Diverse GameServer wie z.b. Left 4 Dead oder Garrys Mod 10

MFG
DarkRaver


----------



## froddie (14. März 2009)

Und du brauchst die grafische Oberfläche (auch wenn du sie selbst sonst nicht nutzt) wohl für das, was du machen möchtest.

Installier dir die benötigten X11-Sachen, ohne die wirst du das Programm wahrscheinlich nicht zum laufen bekommen, wenn du nicht explizit angeben kannst, dass das Ganze ohne grafische Oberfläche geladen werden soll.


----------



## DarkRaver (14. März 2009)

ok und was meinst du was ich draufziehen sollte und kannst du bitte aufschreiben wie ich vorgehen sollte? nicht wundern bin seit 36 STD aufn beinen also wirds nen bisschen schwerer mit dem checken ;D


----------



## froddie (15. März 2009)

Da ich nicht weiß, was für eine Distribution dein Server ist, kann ich dir da gar nicht weiterhelfen. Zudem setze ich eigentlich grundlegende Linuxkenntnisse voraus, wenn jemand einen Root-Server hat, ich hoffe da lieg ich richtig.

Installier dir eine grafische Oberfläche (xserver, x.org, hat meistens was mit x vorne) für deine Distribution, die mit X11 arbeitet und schon dürfte es funktionieren


----------



## Navy (15. März 2009)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ein XServer auf einem Root-Server /eigentlich/ nichts zu suchen hat solltest darüber hinaus auch ein Programm zum Anzeigen dieser Oberfläche installieren/nutzen.

Du könntest dort ssh mit eine simplen X-Forward machen, was dann allerdings auch einen X-Server bei deinem lokalen Clientystem voraussetzt, ein VNC Server nutzen oder FreeNX/NXFree installieren. Dann bleibt auch noch die Frage ob die Spieleserver überhaupt dediziert laufen und wenn nicht, ob sie eine Hardwarebeschleunigung der Grafik benötigen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. März 2009)

Ich möchte einmal anmerken, dass es kaum ein Spiel gibt für das keine Server für Linux existiert. Grade bei Steam-Spielen ist das durchaus üblich. Du solltest dich einmal informieren bevor du Wine benutzt, was das ganze unnötig verlangsamt.

hier ein Beispiel für left 4 dead:
guide @ left4deadforums.com


----------

